
Genql – Type safe GraphQL query builder - xmorse
https://github.com/remorses/genql
======
xmorse
Genql generates a typed graphql client for your graphql api to use in browser
or node.

The benefit of writing graphql queries in code is that you can easily keep in
sync queries and schema: as soon as your queries are not valid typescript will
give you an error at compilation time.

There is also the benefit of auto completion, this way you can easily write
queries discovering the fields as you write them.

Genql basically gives you a personal prisma client that you can use with any
graphql API.

